# democrats and North korea



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

watch this video






well I guess its funny anyway :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nobody else thought its funny??


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

It isn't funny when its true. :-?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

humor based on truth is always the best


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That kind of humor makes me want to choke a liberal. It is really tough to believe people can be so stupid as to think they can appease such nut cases. Do you remember when these liberals thought it was a good idea that Russia was keeping up with us in the nuclear arms race? These dips thought we were safer with a balance of power. I don't think that way, if someone is coming after me with a dull knife and I have a choice I'll take a 12 gauge with an extended magazine. I would feel better if we had twice as many nukes and nobody else had any.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You guys need to lighten up there is humor in everthing,

and you live in the best state, of the best country in the world and its hunting season.

You have much to be happy about :beer:

I laughed outloud watchng that video


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I got a kick out of it, but it reminded me of how stupid they were back in the Clinton era.

Don't worry Bob, I can enjoy myself and be irritated with liberals at the same time. They are sort of like hemorrhoids, not bad if they don't stay long, but a real pain in the rear if they do.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would have watched it but............ well with dial up you don't have the luxury of doing that....... :lol:


----------

